# unknown aquarium worm



## darius (May 13, 2010)

Hi,

I noticed a strange worm in my fish tank.
If you know what is it please let me know.

YouTube - 2010-08-30 20-51-46.MOV
YouTube - 2010-08-29 19-23-40.MOV
YouTube - 2010-08-30 20-43-26.MOV
Picasa Web Albums - darius - worm aquarium

Regards,
Darius


----------



## darius (May 13, 2010)

i found that it's a Snail Leech (Glossiphonia sp.)
Snail Leech (Glossiphonia sp.) - Aquatic Photography Forum
creepy!


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

It seems to have babies so if you don't want a bunch of them you might want to take it out! Does any one know if they can hurt fish? If not you could leave them in if you don't mind.


----------



## darius (May 13, 2010)

snail said:


> It seems to have babies so if you don't want a bunch of them you might want to take it out! Does any one know if they can hurt fish? If not you could leave them in if you don't mind.


yes, the little ones are babies. the leech was taken out and now it's in a small tank. I read that it eats snails.


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

I read some where that they will take frozen blood worms also so if you want to keep it and don't have enough snails that could help


----------



## darius (May 13, 2010)

snail said:


> I read some where that they will take frozen blood worms also so if you want to keep it and don't have enough snails that could help


cool!
i have frozen worms. will try with them.


----------



## darius (May 13, 2010)

I found 3 leeches in my tank. Two were under leaves and one was on a coconut. 
I removed them all and hope there is no one left.

Good news is that my plecostomus decided to make some babies.
Check out the eggs:
Picasa Web Albums - darius - Aquarium

I have anentome Helena snails, do you think they will eat the eggs?
I catch one close to the eggs.


----------

